# Anyone familiar with Beachcomber Resort in Avalon, NJ ?



## edmund36 (Jul 1, 2008)

I saw an ad for a timeshare sale at Beachcomber Resort in Avalon, NJ. It is advertised as a float week and make an offer online. I spoke to the complex manager and he informed me they are all fixed weeks as in the bylaws. Is anyone familiar with this timeshare and if it is a float or fixed ownership?

URL of ad is >> http://www.timesharesonly.com/timeshare/1077380

Don't want to make a decision on incorrect information.

Realtor Information is: International Properties GMAC Real Estate
11059 International Drive, Suite 100
Orlando, FL 32821 


Thanks in advance.

Ed


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 1, 2008)

edmund36 said:


> I saw an ad for a timeshare sale at Beachcomber Resort in Avalon, NJ. It is advertised as a float week and make an offer online. I spoke to the complex manager and he informed me they are all fixed weeks as in the bylaws. Is anyone familiar with this timeshare and if it is a float or fixed ownership?
> 
> URL of ad is >> http://www.timesharesonly.com/timeshare/1077380
> 
> ...


If the manager says they are all fixed, *they are all fixed *- ask the selling agent what is the unit number and week on the deed.

Make your decision based on that info.

http://www.avalon-beachcomber.com/

Purchase Options
The Beachcomber 

The Beachcomber is an operating "Condominium - Hotel". All units are individually owned. As such they are occasionally available for purchase. Contact our front desk for general information or an Avalon realtor for current listings. 

Please note that since we are an operating hotel, the comfort of our guests is most important. Because of this, careful scheduling of showings to prospective buyers is required. The best way to see a unit is to stay in it for a few nights.  If interested in purchasing a unit, ask the reservation desk if any "for sale" units are available for rent. We may be able to accommodate you.

Also note that a few units at the The Beachcomber are "Time Shares" and as such are registered with RCI Resorts Condominium  International, as a Vacation Club Interval Ownership Property. 

Please see the RCI Affiliation page for more information on this.



 The Beachcomber
Island of Avalon/Stone Harbor, New Jersey
7900 Dune Drive, Avalon NJ 08202
609-368-5121  or  800-462-9703 
email: beachcomberresort @ comcast.net


----------

